# Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Watch)



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Cheering For The Bulls?*

Correct me if im wrong, but if we win and the Pacers lose to the Bulls, dont we get the 6th seed?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cheering For The Bulls?*

We do, but the Bulls clinched home court tonight by beating the Knicks and the Wizards losing to the Nets, so the Bulls have nothing to gain by playing full bore against Indiana. There's a chance they might go all out for the win, looking for momentum to carry into the playoffs.. but I'm doubting it.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Cheering For The Bulls?*



RoyWilliams said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but if we win and the Pacers lose to the Bulls, dont we get the 6th seed?


You are absolutely right! We need to first take care of the Hawks. We've lost games like this in the past, but I think this is a different Sixer team now. 

Since the Bulls already have the 4th seed locked up, I hope they don't decide to rest their starters. That would kill any hope we have for the 6th seed.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Cheering For The Bulls?*

I think the Bulls might still play hard against the Pacers. They can't just do that to us! Where's the 'Larry Brown' logic? "It's not fair to the other teams if I don't play my starters."


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cheering For The Bulls?*



Kunlun said:


> Where's the 'Larry Brown' logic? "It's not fair to the other teams if I don't play my starters."


I wish he used that logic in the 2001-02 season, because we wouldn't have ended up facing Boston in the first round. I can't believe we had a chance to move up, and we basically tanked to face Boston because we won the season series.

For those of you stateside, and you aren't able to see the Sixers game, you can always tune into ESPN's coverage of the Bulls - Pacers game (8:00 PM EST) and see how things go, and follow the PBP of the Sixers game here.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Regular Season Finale of Epic Portions*



> On Wednesday, the Indiana Pacers will play their final game of the 2005 regular season. For most teams the final game is about resting your starters and having a good time while still being able to compete. This season finale is going to be very different. A win versus the Chicago Bulls will assure that the Pacers will be the Eastern Conference’s sixth seed and meet the Boston Celtics when the playoffs begin this weekend. However, a loss to Chicago coupled with a Philadelphia win over the Atlanta Hawks would drop the Pacers down to the seventh seed and pit them against the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Therefore, the Pacers control their weekend flight destination. With no disrespect to the Boston Celtics, the Pistons are a much tougher and feared match-up for the Pacers. The Pistons have been running on all cylinders as of late and will surely be looking to repeat as NBA Champions. Fear of elimination wouldn’t be the only fear facing the Pacers should they roll into the Palace of Auburn Hills this weekend.
> 
> ...


Just to emphasize on how big tomorrow night is. Amazing it's all come down to this. The bottom feeder playoff teams are going to go to war tomorrow.

*Full article here:*
Regular Season Finale of Epic Portions


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Cheering For The Bulls?*

yeah lets go sixers and bulls.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Chicago up 35-25, O'Neal struggling.

Hopefully, Chicago's a young enough team that when they put in their young lineup like Boston did, it will be their regular line up


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Bulls up 41-30.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Chi up 48-38, really even scoring for the Bulls, Jackson going off for the pacers


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Halftime.

48-38 Bulls.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

This is fate guys.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We've been playing our starters a bit. But even so, our bench has been big for us all year, with new guys stepping up every game. I'm hoping we win too, cause I want Iverson and Webber to have a shot to get out of the first round and the Pacers are a team I despise.

I'm rooting for you guys.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Start of the third and Indiana opens with a basket.

48-42 Bulls.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Reggie just got T'd up, I'd love for his last regular season home game have an unhappy ending.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Othella Harrington got away with one, I didn't think you were allowed to call timeout when falling out of bounds, but they gave it to him. Come on.. come on Bulls, a win here would be great. Just don't let Reggie hit a game winner.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Start of the fourth and Reggie hits a shot to make it 64-62 Bulls.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Cheering For The Bulls?*

Play Chandler and Hinrich! Please!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Cheering For The Bulls?*

Indiana takes the lead with a 9-0 fourth quarter run. 69-64 Pacers. What the ****...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Othella Harrington got away with one, I didn't think you were allowed to call timeout when falling out of bounds, but they gave it to him. Come on.. come on Bulls, a win here would be great. Just don't let Reggie hit a game winner.


Great avatar Philly!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*



Pay Ton said:


> Great avatar Philly!!!


 I knew you'd like it, I just bought it today, it's instantly one of my favorites. 

Jermaine O'Neal is fouled on a reverse lay-in attempt, the score is 74-67 Pacers. As great as it would be for the Bulls to win this, it seems futile, that's why last night I was cheering so hard for the Wizards and the Knicks so the Bulls would have to come out and win this tonight. Instead we see Jared Reiner play a ton of minutes.

JO hits them both 76-67 Pacers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Funderburke hits both FTs, cutting the lead to 8 points. 76-68 Pacers.

Dribble hand off between Foster and Miller goes awry, Eric Piatkowski picks the ball up and finishes with a lay-up. 76-70 Pacers.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

This game is looking over, its 76-71 Indiana, but the Bulls arent fighting for anything. 4:30 to go.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*

Just give us the chance to send Boston home, please Chicago. We need to show them who the Atlantic Division champions really are.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is it Ben Gordon take over time? Please tell me it is.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread Chicago Bulls VS Indina Pacers*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Just give us the chance to send Boston home, please Chicago. We need to show them who the Atlantic Division champions really are.


That would be fitting.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Is it Ben Gordon take over time? Please tell me it is.


I wish but he isnt even on the court.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*



RoyWilliams said:


> This game is looking over, its 76-71 Indiana, but the Bulls arent fighting for anything. 4:30 to go.


I think they're still fighting, it's just they have some guys out there who aren't very good. Adrian Griffin is a good player when they have starters out there, when he's relied on to do anything he just pollutes the game.

I mean Jared Reiner? Lawrence Funderburke. Too bad Corie Blount had some other things to take care of, because he would be giving work right now if he was on the Bulls... as well as turning the ball over.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*



Kunlun said:


> Is it Ben Gordon take over time? Please tell me it is.


I think it's probably Jannero Pargo takeover time.

Piatkowski ends up with another lose ball, and the Bulls score cutting the lead down to three!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

76-73 as Indiana turned it over again.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lead is only 1 now!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Bulls!! Don't give up!! Bring in the starters and Chandler and Gordon!! PLEASE!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

And there it goes.. Pargo with the jumper! 76-75 Pacers.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

PLayers oin the floor for Chicago.

Funderburke
Piatkowski
Pargo
Griffin
Reiner

Funderburke just hit a layup and has one comin on the line.

77-76 Chicago with a ft coming.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Don't make Funderburke shoot again, that was just terrible. Piatkowski is hustling out there.

Bucket and the foul by Lawrence Funderburke! 77-76 Bulls!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Oh my God, please, please Bulls... Gordon, Chandler and Hinrich... Duhon even!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Pacers back up one with 1:45.

Pargo answers to make it 79-78 Chicago.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

JANNERO PARGO~!

These former Laker scrub point guards are giving work tonight.. offensively.

Anthony Johnson answered with a jumper of his own. Damned Funderburke, why couldn't you hit that FT?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Johnson fires right back for Indy, 80-79 Indiana with 1:26


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Why did that ****er Funderburke miss a free throw?! Damnit.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bulls miss a jumper, Johnson hits a 3 to make it 83-79 Pacers. :curse:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Funderburke and Griffin are terrible. Funderburke just sucks at breathing.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

This is all Funderburke's fault.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

I thought that fat *** Anthony Johnson was suspended for masturbating in the locker room or something.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

It's not over yet.. but it's close.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Get the quick two, and play defense.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Piatkowski to the line for two.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Piatkowski drives and gets fouled. JO's fifth.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

He hits them to make it 83-81 Indiana.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

There's 33.5 seconds left. 83-81 Indiana.

They have to watch out for Reggie here.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

We might as well get ready to face Detroit in the playoffs...whatever we can beat anyone.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Timeout Indiana. I hope they mess up real bad.

Where's that little ******* Ben Gordon when you need him...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Jannero Pargo.. 

The ball went off Reggie's foot, if he let it go it would've been Bulls ball.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bulls knock it out, Pacers have four on the shot clock.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

They messed up! They had to call another timeout! Let's go BULLS!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Reggie missed but they got the rebound. Its all but over. 3.8 secs to go, pacers up two and on the line for two.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Pack your bags boys! We're headed to Detroit!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

He hit them both.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Jared Reiner it's called a rebound, go and introduce yourself!

Damnit! :curse:

Game's over.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Here we come Motown...time to die Larry Brown.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Jared Reiner it's called a rebound, go and introduce yourself!
> 
> Damnit! :curse:
> 
> Game's over.


If only funderburke hit the ft,  , we could have hoped for a miracle.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

I'm ready to take down Larry Brown's punk ***. Let's Go SIXERS!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

WOW, that was crazy, Chicago stole the inbounds, when they were down two, and then barely missed the jumper as time ran out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

We're going to Detroit, and it's going to be tough especially with how well they're playing right now.

The Sixers struggle with rebounds, and that's what Detroit does, it'll be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

We've got the amazing, unbelievable, sexiest baller alive... The one and only Allen Iverson! He can't be stopped!


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

I was cheering for Chicago.

Time for the Pistons. How many games do you think we'll last? I'm thinking we go 6.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*



SixersFan said:


> I was cheering for Chicago.
> 
> Time for the Pistons. How many games do you think we'll last? I'm thinking we go 6.


I think we could do anywhere between 4 games, and actually winning the series. If we come out flat, and by that I mean no one besides Iverson steps up, we have a good chance of getting swept. If Iverson plays phenomenal like he did in the 2001 playoffs, then we have a chance of winning the series, but only if the other players on the team play and produce. I'd also really, really love to see Iggy dunk on Big Ben :biggrin:


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

Damn, Boston and Detroit are a big difference. We were 3 points away from this...DAMN DAMN.

We need to step our play up, Detroit, as a team, knows how and when to step it up as a team. Our staff needs to review some videos and go over the defense by the Pistons, along with that offense that is some how able to score at will when they are down.

GO SIXERS, WE NEED TO STEP UP AS A TEAM!!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*

What makes this even more painful is that if we had only won one more regular season game we wouldn't be in this situation. We blew so many winnable games, I guess we deserve this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread - April 20, 2005 - Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers (Playoff Seeding Wa*



Kunlun said:


> What makes this even more painful is that if we had only won one more regular season game we wouldn't be in this situation. We blew so many winnable games, I guess we deserve this.


I blame it all on Jamal Crawford, if he hit his FTs last night, the Bulls would've played their starters longer tonight.. and they would've won this game.


----------

